# ========^^========My manageable stash



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just wanted to take some pictures of my stash. Not everything is in the pictures... because I got lazy halfway into taking pics. lol 
Hope you enjoy the stash nonetheless x)



Where I keep it all:
​











Inside the sterilite drawer:​

















My Eyeshadows:
​


























My Blush:
​


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2010)

I like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 4, 2010)

Great collection ^^


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2010)

great stash!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am eyeing up your barbie loves stila purple smudge pot!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Great stash!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 7, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2010)

wow nice collection, i love all thngs


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 9, 2010)

Love it! thanks for sharing! I love looking at how people organize their goodies.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 10, 2010)

Loving all the brushes


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice!  Love the brushes!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice collection love the blushes


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

great stash!!!


----------



## BlairW. (Jul 25, 2010)

Great stash, very nice eyeshadow collection!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 25, 2010)

You have a great collection!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great collection. My ideal definition of stash!!! Great pics also!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am crazy jealous of your awesome organization skills
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish my stash was that organized.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Cute, everything looks so mangable


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!! LOVE this! I use those drawers, too. I love them


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 18, 2010)

great collection!  I love how organized you are!


----------

